# Vegas AMR/Medicwest



## bucfan397 (Jul 26, 2013)

This online community has been very informative so far, so I figured that since there are so many experts on anything and everything Las Vegas on this site, I could use your knowledge.

I am taking my NREMT-P exam in NYC at the end of the month, then submitting my application to AMR/Medicwest.  I'm 23, grew up in LA, but have been in NYC since graduating from college in DC last year.  

First of all, do you recommend Las Vegas as a place to live as a young, single guy?  Furthermore, is it a good place to get experience as a new medic?

My primary concern is that I move out there only to get stuck on ALS transport trucks and not in the 911 system.  If I stayed in NYC, I could be on the streets ASAP, however I wanted to live closer to home.  

If you could get back to me, I would appreciate it.  Thanks- Matt Lebow


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 26, 2013)

MedicWest/AMR ALS trucks are 911 system trucks that can get pulled to do transfers if needed. Honestly I've thought a little about transferring to one of the two places. We had a transfer from there for a while and I've deployed with teams from Vegas and I have heard mostly good things about the system down there. 
Plus one of the services has Dr Bledsoe as the medical director. Can't get better than that lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 26, 2013)

Las Vegas AMR and Medicwest would be great experience but the only down side is the Fire Departments are in charge down there and also do transportation if they fill like it. It's a very busy system done there and would be pretty fun to. I am a AEMT and  I am thinking about going to test there. I have also talked to people that have worked there, they loved it but hated living there and got tired of how busy it was and tired of the FD. Its great to go get some experience. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 26, 2013)

They're no busier than we are when it comes to calls/unit, they just deploy a lot more ambulance. We have a lot of guys and gals here that used to work in LV, it seems like they either loved it or absolutely hated it.

Like Fire51 said, The FDs are the medical authority and generally will transport the "good" calls and pawn everything else off on one of the EMSC ambulances (EMSC owns both AMR and MW). I've heard fire medics get a small bonus for every transport they take but that's hearsay so take it at face value.

Certification-wise you wouldn't need a NV cert because Clark County has their own OEMS. I know you have to sit for a protocol exam as part of the certification process. I don't know how much it costs, I don't hold a Clark County P-card.

As far as volume you're looking at 7-10 calls a 12 sometimes more sometimes less. Pretty sure they're all MDT down there so minimal radio traffic. System status management posting. 

I'd have gone down there if it wasn't. A million degrees year round and if they had snowy mountains. I've heard some nutty stories from people that worked down there.

I wish we ran on the schedule they do. The 4-3-3-4 is awesome with the 4 day weekend every other week and they somehow did it without a salary cut. If I'm not mistaken you'd be in the 40-45k/year range as a new medic there.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 26, 2013)

It seems like people go down there to work for a little bit then they leave, people usually don't stay there but there are a few that do. I would really like to work down there but the whole fire being in charge just isn't right. My thought is the medic transporting is in charge it's your patient so your in charge kind of thing. But like I said it would still be good experience!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 26, 2013)

On the downside, you will have to work with (under) Fire and you may not be placed as a paramedic immediately, MedicWest has been known to have brand-new medics ride as Intermediates for six months beforehand. Have you considered Oklahoma? It's just as busy, we run all medical, pay is identical, we're soon to be AMR, and it's about as removed from NYC as it gets without leaving the comforts of a metropolis.


----------



## bucfan397 (Jul 27, 2013)

How long has the policy of FD being med control on scene been in place?  It seems pretty backward that they would have the final say in normal pt contact.  It would seem more logical that they assume control for MCI/Haz-Mat situations, but youre telling me that they can assume control over a cardiac arrest? Wow.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 27, 2013)

bucfan397 said:


> How long has the policy of FD being med control on scene been in place?  It seems pretty backward that they would have the final say in normal pt contact.  It would seem more logical that they assume control for MCI/Haz-Mat situations, but youre telling me that they can assume control over a cardiac arrest? Wow.



From what I have heard its who ever gets on scene first runs it, they both work good with each other on scene and have respect for each other, its mostly all political. That is information I have heard from people that work/worked there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

bucfan397 said:


> How long has the policy of FD being med control on scene been in place?  It seems pretty backward that they would have the final say in normal pt contact.  It would seem more logical that they assume control for MCI/Haz-Mat situations, but youre telling me that they can assume control over a cardiac arrest? Wow.



First on-scene, but when in doubt, defer to fire. Your job isn't worth an argument.

Now, here at EMSA, I run medical, no questions asked. There is something to be said for a clear chain of responsibility.


----------



## Nicmanrobert (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know where some people get their information about amr/Medicwest but most of the time fire works hand and hand with them. The only reason why the wouldn't is because the don't feel confident with the paramedic or Emt that they are working with. I have had numerous calls where fire has rode in the rig hand and hand with us. The heat is not to bad during the winter months and the plus side is you will work lots of hours and can always work mor!!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm bold...


Robb said:


> They're no busier than we are when it comes to calls/unit, they just deploy a lot more ambulance. We have a lot of guys and gals here that used to work in LV, it seems like they either loved it or absolutely hated it.
> *Cant comment because I don't know who "we are" is/are... It is busy busy busy...I can say that there are constant post moves or calls. You can imagine the constant bs- more so than other systems, and I've worked in 4 diff urban systems.*
> 
> Like Fire51 said, The FDs are the medical authority and generally will transport the "good" calls and pawn everything else off on one of the EMSC ambulances (EMSC owns both AMR and MW). I've heard fire medics get a small bonus for every transport they take but that's hearsay so take it at face value.
> ...



*I hit this one too*

Anyways--- yeah. I work in LV. So hit me up with any more questions.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 28, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> I'm bold...
> 
> 
> *I hit this one too*
> ...



Do you enjoy working there? May be a dumb question be is it good experience, are you ever in charge of scenes over fire or get to do your advanced skills? I have heard fire takes all the so called good calls and dumps you with the other stuff. I am a AEMT and have thought of testing with them but you say new employees get stuck on special events for a year or so before transporting over to the field. Just looking for some info, so any info you have that might be good woud be nice.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Did you read what I wrote in bold in the previous post? 
You may find answers about running with fire. Using your skills? Sure, you'll use them. How often depends on the color of the cloud above your head. 

Personally, I like it. I enjoy running. Makes the day go by faster. I dislike being dropped Code 3 calls while I still have a PT on my gurney though. It has pros and cons. It is a different system- a different animal- than I've ever been involved with. New medics to the system will also sometimes be placed to work as an intermediate for 6 months on the streets to learn the lay of the land and rules ( I guess is managements reasoning) SOMETIMES. Supply and demand you know. 

One final point-  it is great experience, and it looks stellar on a resume. 911 in Las Vegas. 
Lots of exposure to various traumas and medicals due to the volume. Lie anywhere else it's 90% B(L)S though.


----------



## bucfan397 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sandpit-  I'm coming from a NYC medic program, are the new medics being placed as intermediates a person-by-person decision by mgmt?  Also, what has been the current demand for medics in LV?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Case-by-case basis currently. If you bumble f your initial 10 ride familiarization internship then there is a good chance you'll be placed in (and paid as) an EMT-I/A slot.

Demand is sooooo high right now.
It's only gonna get better. The local PD and FDs are testing now, so many spots will likely be opening as well too.


----------



## bucfan397 (Jul 28, 2013)

So basically if you have half of a brain, you shouldn't have a problem being a newbie medic...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2013)

Now I'm rethinking my decision to stay here for school. Are there any decent PA programs out there? Or any EMS BS degree programs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Quarter of a brain that is organized as follows: BS, BLS, ILS, then ALS. 

As for PA or EMS degrees I have not looked into it locally. I've only been around for like a year. They have Toro University here and UNLV... I'm sure they both have a PA program and EMS degrees.


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 28, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Now I'm rethinking my decision to stay here for school. Are there any decent PA programs out there? Or any EMS BS degree programs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



No decent PA programs out here


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 28, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> No decent PA programs out here



Did you get hired straight on a 911 ambulance or did you have to do special events and how long, also how do you like it out there?


----------



## Nicmanrobert (Jul 28, 2013)

Transport jockey there are a couple options for paramedic school CSN, lvapec, are a couple big ones there are also a couple small ones that I have not heard about as often. I will be joining lvapec program in October. Can't wait for the class to start.


----------



## Fire51 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nicmanrobert said:


> Transport jockey there are a couple options for paramedic school CSN, lvapec, are a couple big ones there are also a couple small ones that I have not heard about as often. I will be joining lvapec program in October. Can't wait for the class to start.



Congrats, I hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## Rhonda (Jul 28, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> Did you get hired straight on a 911 ambulance or did you have to do special events and how long, also how do you like it out there?



I will be out here a year in August. I did 7 or 8 months events/ILS and now work 911


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2013)

Nicmanrobert said:


> Transport jockey there are a couple options for paramedic school CSN, lvapec, are a couple big ones there are also a couple small ones that I have not heard about as often. I will be joining lvapec program in October. Can't wait for the class to start.



I've heard stories of medic school there. Luckily as I'm a medic already I don't need to worry about it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2013)

Rhonda said:


> No decent PA programs out here



That's kind of a bummer.


----------



## esmcdowell (Aug 2, 2013)

I have an interview/testing session with MWA in September. Any tips from the people who have been through it?

Also, what constitutes a "new medic?" I've been a P for 9 months, and have 3.5 years of volunteer B/I experience.


----------



## bucfan397 (Aug 3, 2013)

Theres a few threads on this site that cover the MWA/AMR testing process that were pretty helpful.  I'll be there in Sept. as well. See you then.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2013)

SandpitMedic said:


> I'm bold...
> 
> 
> *I hit this one too*
> ...



They must have made a lot of changes in the last few years because that contradicts everything that I've ever heard from the multiple coworkers I've talked to that came from Vegas. Great post though, definitely lots of good info! MW used to run 4 on 3 off 3 on 4 off apparently not anymore.

I don't just come out and say where I work but I will say I work as a medic full time. in the only other high performance urban system in the state 

I've always wanted to come ride a shift down there but idk if I'd be willing to give up my night in Vegas for it...


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Robb said:


> I don't just come out and say where I work but I will say I work as a medic full time. in the only other high performance urban system in the state



Your system is the worst kept "secret" on this site. That's ok, we won't out you


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Your system is the worst kept "secret" on this site. That's ok, we won't out you



Yours isn't much better. :lol:

It wouldn't be so easy to figure out if I lived in a state that had more people in it hah


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with that. How about a state with more than three ground paramedic systems?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Yeah, I agree with that. How about a state with more than three ground paramedic systems?



We technically have more than three... Just a bunch of little hospital based ones or the random FDs.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 3, 2013)

How's Fallon?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 3, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> How's Fallon?



Slow. Lol. Lots of transfers to Reno. They've got nice rigs though and from what I'm told they can take basically anything provided a doc writes an order for it. They're hospital based just like Humboldt.







Been watching waiting for them to open for PRN. Humboldt would be cool too but you have to have an address in Humboldt County and I refuse to move out there. Be sweet though, I'm pretty sure they do all their own rescue and extrication but don't quote me.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 4, 2013)

We have a medic that transferred to our shop from our "other" shop that does IFT and nursing home emergencies. We do about 35,000 calls a year between 911 and IFT, they do significantly less. He went to Vegas AMR for an interview and was told to get experience at a busier shop (they specifically mention ours for some reason). 

Strangely, as robb said, we do the same amount of business when you break It down to calls per unit. 

Thats the extent of my Vegas AMR knowledge.


----------

